# Nice cheap a/c



## flyguy1 (May 18, 2009)

Iwas in Target and thry have this Campbell Huasfeld a/c marked down to $49 with a nailgun. I boughtit as a small backup unit and it really works quite well. Just thought I,d pass it along. Lowes sell the same unit for$99


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings (your name here) and welcome to the rouer forum.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's what I'm going to do.
I have 10% Lowes coupons from the post office moving packages. I'll take the Target ad and a coupon to Lowes tomorrow, get them to price match it, and use the coupon for another $5 off.
This compressor will let me get rid of a portable air tank and a compressor.
It comes with a brad nailer, so the deal is a great one.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Howell, Mi. Lowes won't price match it. So much for that store.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

anyone know the specs on that compressor? the CH website doesnt list anything. wondering if it would keep up with a framing nailer 8 to 10 CFM @ 60 to 100 PSI


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

:sad:Mike, I think that you wold be stretching it a little. Might get a blow, or two. But when it has to be finished by hand, all the fun is gone


----------



## ahkeller (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice deal! I got mine on sale at Lowe's for 69.00 plus 10% military dicount I thought I had a steal. Saw it recently at WalMart for 59. I already had an 18ga brad nailer and a stapler, but the the CH does both and it's actually a pretty nice unit. Wouldn't try to run a framer or any auto airtools with the compressor, but I have two other compressors, this one will complement my semi-portable Devilbiss(like dragging it into the house for trim work or off site side-work). I keep this one in my shed mainly, for wheel barrow and lawn tractor tires, or to check vehicle tire pressure since it's very light weight. It's noisy as all get out, but so am I(according to the neighbors anyway). My .02, I was pleasantly surprised with it, and I'd recommend it at 69.00, but it looks like there are better deals around if you look for them.


----------

